# Purina Pro Plan



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I am getting a new puppy this week. The owner of the dame has the pups started on Pro Plan, and claims he has very good luck with it. I have previously fed Pedigree to past dogs I have owned. Any comments on which one is best would be appreciated. 

Sean


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Leave the Pedigree on the shelf! (Its' #1 ingredient is corn.)

Do your pup a favor and feed a quality chow.....Pro Plan, Eukanuba, Eagle Pack, Nutro, etc.

Good luck. And enjoy your new companion.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Agree, there is no comparrison.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been feeding Pro Plan for years and have had no problem with it. If you check out Purina , you will find that they keep many dogs and test their food for various qualities. Purina has most of this info available free for the asking.


----------



## Doug Trautman (Apr 16, 2004)

We fed all our dogs Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy then moved them to Pro Plan Performance after they were 1 yr. Have had great success, stools are firm and regular, don't think you can beat it.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Definitely go with the Pro Plan. I have had my three year old on Pro Plan since about 8 mos. after trying some other brands, I have noticed a big difference.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks for all the input. I will definitly stay with the Pro Plan.


----------

